# Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition nicht mehr lieferbar?



## Dennis87 (24. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da wollte ich mir gerade Komponenten bestellen, um spätestens zu Weihnachten wieder basteln zu können und mein altes System (Phenom II X6 1090T) in Rente zu schicken, da sehe ich plötzlich, dass die PCGH-Edition vom Define R5 nirgendswo mehr lieferbar ist? 
Ich habe in den letzten Monaten viele Tests gelesen und mich in einige Produkte verguckt, die es unbedingt werden sollen und das Define R5 gehört für mich definitiv dazu... Und zwar am allerliebsten in der PCGH-Edition, mit geschlossenem Deckel und geschlossener Seitewand, da ich dort keine Lüfter verbauen möchte.
Einzige Alternative wäre für mich die Blackout Edition, die wenigstens den schwarzen Innenraum bietet, aber auch die finde ich nirgends mehr?

Gab es dazu vielleicht eine News, die ich übersehen habe oder weiß jemand, woran das liegt und ob es die Editionen wieder/nochmal geben wird? Habe auf Anhieb hier im Forum nichts gefunden, deswegen entschuldige ich einen etwaigen Doppelpost...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2015)

War mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ist bei Geizhalz bei keinem Händler mehr gelistet.


----------



## Laudian (24. November 2015)

Ich habe den Thread mal in den Bereich "PCGH-E-Commerce-Produkte" verschoben, dort hast du gute Chancen dass dir direkt von einem PCGH-Mitarbeiter geantwortet wird vermute ich mal.

Am ursprünglichen Ort gibt es allerdings für 24h eine Weiterleitung 

MfG
Laudi


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2015)

Selbst bei Alternate gibt es aktuell keines, das normals R5 ist aber auch im Verzug. Sieht für mich nach Lieferschwierigkeiten aus. Es ist ein sehr aufwendig und liebevoll aufgebautes Gehäuse. Es wäre schade, wenn es nicht mehr im Programm wäre und ich glaube das nicht, weil gerade Testmuster an Leser dieses Forums gingen. Das macht man nicht, wenn man die Produktion einstellt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. November 2015)

Aktuell ist das PCGH-Gehäuse bei Alternate tatsächlich nicht mehr lieferbar. Ab Januar ist das R5 PCGH-Edition wieder verfügbar.


----------



## Dennis87 (24. November 2015)

Das liest man gerne!

Dann kann ich mir meine Komponenten ja vielleicht doch schon besorgen (schlecht lieferbare CPU *hust*, aber vielleicht wird es ja doch noch der 6600K) und im Januar beim Gehäuse zuschlagen 

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch; Die PCGH-Edition ist komplett baugleich zum Original, oder? Sodass ich mir - falls ich irgendwann wollen sollte - ein Seitenteil mit Fenster "nachrüsten" könnte?

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2015)

Sollte eigentlich gehen. Anscheinend lässt sich die Seitenwand rech einfach austauschen.

Video-Vorstellung: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition


----------



## Turbokiffer (12. Juni 2016)

Ist aktuell wieder nicht verfügbar. Bleibt das so oder wird es irgendwann mal wieder zu haben sein ?

Wird das Gehäuse eigentlich solange angebote bis es ein R6 gibt oder stampft man es schon vorher ein wenn es zu wenig Abnehmer findet ?


----------

